# Singapore Entrepass Questions



## Entrepreneur2013

Hello, I am interested in moving to Singapore under the Entrepass visa. I understand that the min. Investment required is only 50,000 sgd however the extension requirements seem very strict. Has anyone here moved to Singapore under this visa? Can someone guide me as to what sort of business investment is safe and secure under this visa, i am open to all kinds of options especially franchises which can be managed through hired help. I already have enough income from other sources so living expenses are fully covered - basically i need to live and settle down in Singapore for which I need the right visa and entrepass visa is the only option I may have. I have lived and worked in Europe, USA and India so am quite experienced and also have an MBA from the US but not from a top university list. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## beppi

Since many people have tried to use it to gain residency in Singapore without intending to contribute to the Singapore economy, it has become quite difficult to get an Entrepass even if one formally fulfills the criteris.
You definitely need to have a good (i.e. convincing the authorities) business plan that shows local job generation, and applicable experience in that kind of business (or, best, an existing business that you'll move).
The Entrepass is for a year and will be renewed only if you meet the targets spelt out in the plan.
Please note that Singapore specifically does not want people to come for quasi-retirement (some neighbouring countries have visas for that!).


----------



## Entrepreneur2013

Thanks, thats what I figured too. What about the Employment Pass then? Entrepass is for people who have no education but experience with business however for people with a high level of education the Employment Pass is a better option and doesnt have minimum investment criteria. As i understand under employment pass u can buy an already running business in singapore and show a certain salary paid to yourself in order to qualify for further extensions? I am not looking for retirement...been living a semi retired life in europe for five years and bored if it...i am looking for investment in property and business in singapore since it is a politically stable, well organized country unlike neighbouring countries which all have problems.


----------



## BBCWatcher

Individuals with high levels of education are certainly compatible with the Entrepass.

An Employment Pass (or Personalised Employment Pass) is for subordinate employment. If you own the company that's not subordinate, and EP/PEP holders are barred from starting or owning businesses in Singapore. ("Own" means more than a small percentage ownership interest.)

So you either should take subordinate employment (EP/PEP) and invest as much or as little as you want -- without crossing into business ownership -- in Singapore, or you should apply for an Entrepass and meet the qualifications initially and subsequently.

The Entrepass isn't that difficult if you have a solid business plan, an experienced management team (or at least founder), and you actually deliver on some basic commitments in a reasonable time, notably employment for Singaporeans. Singapore does not allow you to just park a bunch of wealth in Singapore for immigration purposes -- that's not enough. But the Entrepass requirements are reasonable if you're a serious or even semi-serious entrepreneur.


----------



## simonsays

as per new Entrepass changes, there is a minimum paid up capital/turnover, must be increased annually, plus number of locals employed should multiply

If you can't meet the new numbers, don't fret .. 

PS: BBCWatcher: IE has a scheme to provide residency, for investors, though the number when up to 10 mil US I think .. and i know few who got PR/SC under the scheme .. before they increased the number to 10 mil or so


----------



## beppi

Contrary the the above, it IS possible to get an EP for employment in your own (or majority owned) company, but is also is very difficult - MoM has wisened up to people using this as backdoor for getting a residency visa and will scrutinize every single application more than you would like. The majority is rejected and the (unpublished) criteria are probably much the same as for an Entrepass.


----------



## BBCWatcher

ecureilx said:


> PS: BBCWatcher: IE has a scheme to provide residency, for investors, though the number when up to 10 mil US I think .. and i know few who got PR/SC under the scheme .. before they increased the number to 10 mil or so


I think you may be referring to the Global Investor Programme. There are still quite a few business attainment requirements with GIP, although it's a little more relaxed.

There are a fairly large number of firms that offer to set up a Singapore corporation with a local director and then use that as the basis for an employment pass application to a foreign investor. This is, let's say, "questionable." (I agree, Beppi.)


----------



## simonsays

BBCWatcher said:


> There are a fairly large number of firms that offer to set up a Singapore corporation with a local director and then use that as the basis for an employment pass application to a foreign investor. This is, let's say, "questionable." (I agree, Beppi.)


Questionable ? yes, and is it legal ? yes, and many are doing it, though few are doing it with the intention of parking black money et al.

Hence the other ploy of investing in local ventures .. like the dozens of businesses I came across which are bleeding money, but the business is still surviving for years 

It is a tough job, identifying the true purpose of forming companies here. From my own experience and exposure, majority of the companies forming here are due to serious currency control measures back in their own country. Like an Importer of cars, if he follows the LOC method to block an order, he will never get the car, as the seller wants COD or a lump sum Advance. Plan B: form a company in SG, let the SG company pay out the seller, and then officially, do an LOC from the buyer's country to the SG company, and go with the flow. Legally, no law is broken in SG, and for the buyer's own country, it is a serious breach of a 100 local laws, but the block heads back will not get it that some businesses have to be more fluid ..

I rest my case !!! 

PS: if you went through the recent Portcullis episode, a lot of 'popular' names have popped up ..


----------



## Entrepreneur2013

Thanks for all the replies above. I have a question - if i invest lets say 200,000 sgd cash in one or two franchises such as a fitness center or anything in food and wine, then would it really be so difficult to get residency? This will be a genuine business investment creating jobs and i am willing to work on it setting it up properly too, I want to do business and not retire but sadly doing business in my country is awful with all the corruption and filth, I am western educated and lived mostly out of India just recently had to move back and cant deal with the problems. I am also open to taking over an existing Singapore business, if i present a genuine business plan and have the cash ready to invest how difficult would it be then especially if i want to invest in one or two franchise businesses? I have several years of business experience in different countries and two masters degrees in business finance and marketing...sp proving my credentials wont be an issue either. I am looking for a safe stable and secure country to invest in and settle down, and at the moment only asia offers some stability.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## beppi

You can get Permanent Residence through the Global Investor Programme (GIP) by investing S$2.5million into a Singapore company (or companies).
S$200k isn't enough.


----------



## simonsays

Entrepreneur2013 said:


> Thanks for all the replies above. I have a question - if i invest lets say 200,000 sgd cash in one or two franchises such as a fitness center or anything in food and wine, then would it really be so difficult to get residency? This will be a genuine business investment creating jobs and i am willing to work on it setting it up properly too, I want to do business and not retire but sadly doing business in my country is awful with all the corruption and filth, I am western educated and lived mostly out of India just recently had to move back and cant deal with the problems.


You see, the thing is you are genuine, but a lot of other 'investors' who dont' even want to stay here park much larger amount .. and 200,000 will not get you even half of the bar that a good friend owns, and that's just in the small scale bar - unless you include those hole-in-the-wall pubs etc. 

Restaurant ? Don't go there .. 

While you are looking at Singapore as a way to use the clean system, many people, including Indians, have done it in larger way, and the Govt is jittery of being accused again of money laundering. .. 



> I am also open to taking over an existing Singapore business, if i present a genuine business plan and have the cash ready to invest how difficult would it be then especially if i want to invest in one or two franchise businesses? I have several years of business experience in different countries and two masters degrees in business finance and marketing...sp proving my credentials wont be an issue either. I am looking for a safe stable and secure country to invest in and settle down, and at the moment only asia offers some stability.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


You have a business plan ? then you would walk over to IE Singapore, and they will advice.

Of course, if you are looking at leveraging for FnB/Fitness etc, my bet says, in the current climate, no bank would want to risk it, even remotely.

Credentials are good, but end of the day, it is all about how much $ you can bring in .. and businesses here are not hungry for investors. They have sufficient reserves .. and those who don't have much reserves are not to be touched, even with a barge pole.

From what I know, if you are not planning to play the residency game, or have no plans to get residency, you can partner with an existing business, pump in money and see how it goes, though, due the spate of exploitations of loopholes by many, including those from the sub-continent, getting a pass as an investor - OUT of the question ..

Only if your job matches your profile, and a business wants to get you onboard, even then 200K is nothing .. 

Did you know that an average Singapore can loan out upto $ 100,000 or much more, as unsecured loans ? Where does your 200K come in ?? 

Not to sound depressing, but the hard truth it, Singapore being at the Crossroads of All things Asia, everybody has been parking money here, including a recently deceased flamboyant investment advisor, who could afford to drive a Ferrari 599GTO .. so how much funds was he managing? I occasionally bump into Filipino and Indonesian Investors, who start off with 500,000 S$, and they have no plan to leverage the investment as a residency path, and they all are humble in claiming to be 'smallest investors'



beppi said:


> You can get Permanent Residence through the Global Investor Programme (GIP) by investing S$2.5million into a Singapore company (or companies).
> S$200k isn't enough.


+1

PS: years ago, I know a friend who got PEP, with a 10,000 $ capital and got PR .. now, for startup for PEP, I think MOM has raised the bar to 100,000 paid up, plus a host of regulations like annually, the turnover must cross like 1 million in year 1, 2 million in year 2 and 3 million in year 3 .. tough act to match, says me .. but it is a way to stop those basing here for other purposes

PS: F and B and Fitness business creating jobs ? The truth is, they create jobs for Foreigners, than locals, since the former come cheaper .. and that's part of the reason the govt is wary of investors putting money into FnB .. 

And of course, don't let us discourage you. If you talk to investment advisors, such as DB and the like, they may come up with a game plan .. or know the current dos-and-don'ts


----------



## Entrepreneur2013

Well if 200k is not enough for a business then how come the Entrepass has a min requirement of only 50k? People parking money anywhere in the world dont put it in a business with risk...they buy a business with less amount to create residency and then park the bigger money in real estate. I am not so sure if Singapore real estate will sustain itself...the govt subsidised housing for locals is 1/4th the price of housing for foreigners, the day this bubble bursts its over whereas in Central London property the bubble can never burst...there is much more worldwide appeal for investment in London over Singapore. Either way I will look for a genuine business with 200k investment that can be grown....if i wanted to retire cheaply thailand has much more attractive options.


----------



## BBCWatcher

GIP is different than Entrepass with different rules and benefits.

The Singaporean government wants foreigners to generate some actual, growing business activity yielding benefits to the Singaporean economy, particularly jobs for Singaporeans. That involves taking some risk. Simply bidding up real estate and financial assets in Singapore isn't really helpful -- Singapore doesn't need that. (Cyprus does, to pick an example.) It's not that wealth isn't respected in Singapore -- it certainly is -- but wealthy foreigners who don't deploy some of that wealth particularly toward local employment in Singapore don't generally enjoy as many benefits. The Singaporean government knows how the game is played, and they play their side of the game very well indeed. They have no problem if you go elsewhere because you're not willing to abide by their rules. They have no shortage of foreigners who want to come to Singapore.

Central London property can never experience a speculative bubble that bursts? I disagree. Of course that could happen. In fact, one of the surest signs there's a real estate bubble is when people claim there's no bubble, and even if there is it can never burst.


----------



## simonsays

my 2 cents .. 



Entrepreneur2013 said:


> Well if 200k is not enough for a business then how come the Entrepass has a min requirement of only 50k?


your argument is akin to the recent argument on another matter, elsewhere. 

legally, it says x amount of drugs entails death penalty and a guy walked in to Singapore with a wee bit less than the official x amount and the judge said "death to you .. " and the lawyers came fighting and the judge said "the amount is a guideline, and I decided he should be hanged. You can appeal" and on appeal, the judge's decision was upheld.

Likewise, for Employment passes, 3,200 is the guideline, though if you declare and pay your staff exactly 3,200, MOM will not be so easy in approval, vs 3,500 and a corresponding increase annually. Why ? because one too many person here has tried in the past to play exactly by the bare minimums, so S Pass = 1,800 - you get paid 1,825 - not 1,900 or more .. you think the Staff in MOM are not smart enough to see the objective there is not to employ a talent, but it is to employ 'cheap' ?? 

50K is the minimum, well, if you come up with a earth shattering plan .. doesn't mean it is the only number that gets you in .. and MOM hasn't revised their website yet, as the stricter rules are still being formulated / finalised.

And for 50k, you can do business, like printing, or some trading .. but NOT the kind of business you are interested in .. FnB/Fitness .. 



Entrepreneur2013 said:


> People parking money anywhere in the world dont put it in a business with risk...they buy a business with less amount to create residency and then park the bigger money in real estate.


Well, what you have defined is the reason the ruling party lost more seats in the last election and the same reason that has ensured more and more stricter rules are being introduced to stop the speculative property market. I know a guy who pumped in 12 million US$, and walked of with 16 million US$, like 5 years or so ago, and that was it. Not if he does it, he may forfeit all his 4 million US$ or so of profit. And that speculative market is driving up prices for locals who are not eligible for HDB housing is also leading to local resentment and the govt has stepped in to address the concerns .. rightfully

And if the trend continues with foreigners buying up property here, the bet is in the next election the ruling party may see a further severe beating, and I am sure they will do everything within their power to appease the common man .. and foreigners like you and me come low in their totem pole .. 



Entrepreneur2013 said:


> the govt subsidised housing for locals is 1/4th the price of housing for foreigners, the day this bubble bursts its over


you don't know nuts about the public housing here, no do you understand the limits and controls placed in HDB property .. and throwing some odd lines there, I figure, lines that will not endear you to SG .. yes, it is a public forum but .. 



Entrepreneur2013 said:


> Either way I will look for a genuine business with 200k investment that can be grown....


AS said, look around, you may get a business within your reach, or not .. though the discussion here is if 200K will warrant a Entrepass or not .. or so I thought. Not just putting money here .. 



Entrepreneur2013 said:


> if i wanted to retire cheaply thailand has much more attractive options.


Well, you do sound like you don't like Singapore, as Singapore is not investor friendly for your likes .. Thailand seems better I guess 

PS: I maybe wrong in all of the above ..




BBCWatcher said:


> The Singaporean government wants foreigners to generate some actual, growing business activity yielding benefits to the Singaporean economy, *particularly jobs for Singaporeans. *That involves taking some risk. Simply bidding up real estate and financial assets in Singapore isn't really helpful -- *Singapore doesn't need that. *(Cyprus does, to pick an example.) It's not that wealth isn't respected in Singapore -- it certainly is -- but wealthy foreigners who don't deploy some of that wealth particularly toward local employment in Singapore don't generally enjoy as many benefits. *The Singaporean government knows how the game is played, and they play their side of the game very well indeed. *They have no problem if you go elsewhere because you're not willing to abide by their rules. *They have no shortage of foreigners who want to come to Singapore.*


The above, I like !!!!


----------



## SandhurstonHighSt

Hi 

there is still a way for you to set up a business and get an employment pass, therefore bypass the Entrepass.


----------



## beppi

SandhurstonHighSt said:


> there is still a way for you to set up a business and get an employment pass, therefore bypass the Entrepass.


That IS the Entrepass!
Getting a normal EP for employment in a business that is owned by you is not possible, as it would open an undesired backdoor. (It was possible in the past but is no longer so for a few years.)


----------



## SandhurstonHighSt

beppi said:


> That IS the Entrepass!
> Getting a normal EP for employment in a business that is owned by you is not possible, as it would open an undesired backdoor. (It was possible in the past but is no longer so for a few years.)


I beg to differ as i do this for a living. I am well aware of the difference between an Entrepass and and Employment Pass.


----------



## beppi

O.k., I see now that you are representing a company registration service provider.
As such, you probably know better than my second-hand information saying that EP for working in one's own company is no longer possible.
Maybe it is just very difficult to pull off now (and thus presenting a business opportunity for people like you)?
It would be helpful if you can post the regulations and criteria for this!


----------



## SandhurstonHighSt

beppi said:


> O.k., I see now that you are representing a company registration service provider.
> As such, you probably know better than my second-hand information saying that EP for working in one's own company is no longer possible.
> Maybe it is just very difficult to pull off now (and thus presenting a business opportunity for people like you)?
> It would be helpful if you can post the regulations and criteria for this!


It is correct that the criteria does not apply to all and sundry, however depending on the interested party's profile and the amount of capital one is willing to invest, and other details which the interested party will disclose, it is still possible to obtain an EP.


----------



## Entrepreneur2013

SandhurstonHighSt said:


> I beg to differ as i do this for a living. I am well aware of the difference between an Entrepass and and Employment Pass.


Thanks, most people posting here seem to be very badly informed about everything. Ive spoken to 3 different lawyers in Singapore as well and they all gave me a different picture than whats been painted on this forum. Seems like some of the members here have other issues with people coming to reside in singapore....maybe they feel threatened by foreigners so they post false information to scare them away. Thankfully though the government thinks differently, I dont hate Singapore, ive only been once...was planning to go another time as a tourist but now i think I might cancel and go spend my money in a more welcoming country instead. For all those closed minded xenophobic people - the world can no longer afford to be closed like it was before...so open up and accept change as well as others moving in and out...we live in a much more connected world...lots of people warned me before that Singapore is a nasty place to live....and terribly boring and plastic...maybe they are right after all....i only see discouragement from everything I posted and nasty comments saying my level of investment is not enough...lol....sorry but according to your government my level of investment is more than enough especially if i am putting it into a business and creating any kind of jobs. Those who claim that singapore doesnt need investors or isnt desperate for money ...u are in for a huge disappointment because singapores economy like all other matured economies is also bleeding very badly and they are desperate for even 50k investment. The GIP visa with 2.5 million investment is for desperate people running away from their countries for some wrong reason or the other...they are not genuine investors...anyone with 2.5 million wud not want to live in singapore unless they are desperate for a reason and such investors are only a handful of people...hardly a few and maybe not even a 100 each year. As for the property market its peanuts in singapore...i dont find it to be expensive at all....Delhi is wayyyyy more expensive and exclusive...if i were born and raised in india i would stay here only but ive lived in europe most of my life and was just looking for a change and try a different kind of place in asia nothing else....i am not at all desperate to move to singapore and would never invest more than the minimum requirement that too only once i am conviced its for me ...and offers a genuine opportunity...if its another of those places with all the illegal stuff going on then i really have no interest in it anyway.

Thanks for all the comments and from now i would prefer to get legal advice rather than post here and get wrong misleading information from angry people.


----------



## Entrepreneur2013

SandhurstonHighSt said:


> Hi
> 
> there is still a way for you to set up a business and get an employment pass, therefore bypass the Entrepass.


Thanks, this is what i found out as well through a legal advisor. If you can help then let me know your business profile and i will get in touch with u. Sorry i prefer not to disclose all my personal informatiom on a forum. As i understand entrepass is for people with no education but high business experience....and for people with a high level education the employment pass is a better easier option....i have a MS and MBA degree from europe and USA...I think I have plenty of different options.


----------



## BBCWatcher

Your post is not even internally logically consistent.

I can't speak for others, but one of the most attractive aspects of Singapore to me is its multiculturalism.


----------



## beppi

Entrepreneur2013:
If you count me among the people targeted by your complaint, you are mistaken - I am foreigner, lived in Singapore for 12 years, started two small businesses (among other things, and as a PR which makes things easier), found Singapore one of the least xenophobic and most globalised places on earth, far from boring and filled with interesting, diverse and often surprizingly open-minded people.
What I (and most other posters, as far as I can tell) posted above is also not opinions, but Singapore government rules as far as I (we) understand them. It is well-meant advice that you are of course welcome to disregard.
But let me tell you that, for somebody who is as sensitive as you to perceived criticism and replies contradicting your thoughts, the Asian way of non-confrontational conversation (which is common in Singapore) might be more suitable than the European, direct way (which I prefer).
Good luck in whatever path you may choose!


----------



## Entrepreneur2013

beppi said:


> Entrepreneur2013:
> If you count me among the people targeted by your complaint, you are mistaken - I am foreigner, lived in Singapore for 12 years, started two small businesses (among other things, and as a PR which makes things easier), found Singapore one of the least xenophobic and most globalised places on earth, far from boring and filled with interesting, diverse and often surprizingly open-minded people.
> What I (and most other posters, as far as I can tell) posted above is also not opinions, but Singapore government rules as far as I (we) understand them. It is well-meant advice that you are of course welcome to disregard.
> But let me tell you that, for somebody who is as sensitive as you to perceived criticism and replies contradicting your thoughts, the Asian way of non-confrontational conversation (which is common in Singapore) might be more suitable than the European, direct way (which I prefer).
> Good luck in whatever path you may choose!


I did not target u as one of the people im complaining about,i was talking about the local singaporean posters posting on here and admitting after another poster confronted them , that they were misinformed and giving wrong advice....and the aggressive way they say it in or rather insulting way such as "singapore doesnt care for your little investment" and "there are much bigger investors waiting to line up for singapore residency"...is wrong.

I dont think anyone is desperate to move to singapore...in fact from what i heard is most educated and well qualified indians and malays are getting out of singapore because they are fed up of the discrimination...and that singapore now prefers chinese immigrants only or white europeans...anyway setting all this aside..the govt. advertises a 50k investment in business to lure investors...i contacted a few visa lawyers in singapore and they are aggressively ringing my phone assuring me that they can get me an entrepass visa or employment pass with minimum investment and yet there are people here swearing that i would never get approved for a visa even with a 200k level and sound business plans....if this is not absurd then what else is it?


----------



## BBCWatcher

You will always find people willing to take your money. However, be advised there's some risk if you're not dealing directly with the government or with an agent the government specifically names.

It's often hard to follow your logic. I can assure you the Singaporean government is not desperate for investors, particularly at these levels, particularly non-local employing ones. I can also assure you, despite your apparent sense of self importance, that if either one of us never comes to Singapore/leaves Singapore, as applicable, the government won't even pause to mourn that loss for a second. That's just reality, whether you realize it or not yet.

The facts are that Singapore has one of the lowest unemployment rates in the world, its core business sectors are booming, it can attract and retain the world's best talent already, there's more than enough cash pouring into Singapore for financial and real estate assets such that the government is concerned about overheating, and the government is trying to reduce the pace of immigration and be more selective. Those are just the facts. Maybe you are God's gift to Singapore, but probably not, and almost nobody is. You would be a guest, admitted and allowed to remain at the pleasure of the Singaporean government which can then change its mind. That's the bottom line, and if your view is otherwise you really should find another destination.


----------



## simonsays

Entrepreneur2013 said:


> Thanks, most people posting here seem to be very badly informed about everything. Ive spoken to 3 different lawyers in Singapore as well and they all gave me a different picture than whats been painted on this forum. Seems like some of the members here have other issues with people coming to reside in singapore....maybe they feel threatened by foreigners so they post false information to scare them away.


Gee, that sounds nice .. like we are all lawyers and know the law and all work for ICA/MOM .. if you wanted precise info, you should have not asked in a public forum .. we conveyed what we know .. not what is the Holy Gospel .. 



> ... For all those closed minded xenophobic people - the world can no longer afford to be closed like it was before...so open up and accept change as well as others moving in and out...we live in a much more connected world...lots of people warned me before that Singapore is a nasty place to live....





> Seriously, I don't think you added me in that bunch, but, get real .. since you are from India, can I ask why India is meddling in Sri Lanka ? That is to win votes. Now doing the right thing doesn't win votes. The sentiments being expressed and being accepted to some extent by the govt = win the next electon .. or do you see something others don't see ??


Sound like you are mature enough to have got into a frenzy when you didn't hear the answer you wanted ?? Or was it you who over a beer demanded Singapore allow foreigners to become taxi drivers and not allowing it is depriving the basic human right of Indians ?? 

Cool it .. if you are so heated up .. I dread to think what kind of reception you will get in Singapore .. especially of late since a few Foreigners have vocally taken it upon themselves to tell locals how to live and run their daily life .. 

All forgetting the part of "when in Rome .. "


----------



## simonsays

BBCWatcher said:


> You will always find people willing to take your money. However, be advised there's some risk if you're not dealing directly with the government or with an agent the government specifically names.


been there, seen that, and have guys even offered to setup businesses for as low as 10,000 and when you go into details .. there arent' any details left .. 



> It's often hard to follow your logic. I can assure you the Singaporean government is not desperate for investors, particularly at these levels, particularly non-local employing ones. I can also assure you, despite your apparent sense of self importance, that if either one of us never comes to Singapore/leaves Singapore, as applicable, the government won't even pause to mourn that loss for a second. That's just reality, whether you realize it or not yet.


+1 been there, seen that, and always consider myself as a visitor and do I frown on new visitors ? heck no.. and never .. 

[/QUOTE]*Maybe you are God's gift to Singapore, but probably not, and almost nobody is.* You would be a guest, admitted and allowed to remain at the pleasure of the Singaporean government which can then change its mind. That's the bottom line, and if your view is otherwise you really should find another destination.[/QUOTE]

I had this case of a Bangladeshi guy, who was walking around with 2 million US $ to invest, and well, none of the large Singapore GLCs could find time to talk to him atleast a week or so later .. if the OP is right, they would have rolled out Red Carpet, no, it didn't happen. And when the guy played out his business plan, none of the reputed Local companies and GLCs wanted to get involved, forget the 2 million ..

Yes, that's the truth .. those who know how things work wouldn't flich to say no .. 

BTW, I was seriously thinking of linking OP to a business contact who runs a chain of restaurants and franchises. Thank God OP revealed he has to grow up .. Saved my Bacon and truly and proper


----------



## BBCWatcher

And one shouldn't mistake this sort of "typical," likely reaction as snobbery or xenophobia. It's the opposite. It's simply good advice to approach Singapore in terms of how one might concretely contribute to the society. If you have that approach in mind, you'll generally do OK, and it won't matter where you're from or (to a degree anyway) how much money you have or don't have.

That's probably a good outlook to have when emigrating anywhere, but I've found it to be particularly true of Singapore. The government is refreshingly pragmatic, in general.


----------



## SandhurstonHighSt

Entrepreneur2013 said:


> Thanks, this is what i found out as well through a legal advisor. If you can help then let me know your business profile and i will get in touch with u. Sorry i prefer not to disclose all my personal informatiom on a forum. As i understand entrepass is for people with no education but high business experience....and for people with a high level education the employment pass is a better easier option....i have a MS and MBA degree from europe and USA...I think I have plenty of different options.


Hi i am on skype.


----------



## Entrepreneur2013

ecureilx said:


> Gee, that sounds nice .. like we are all lawyers and know the law and all work for ICA/MOM .. if you wanted precise info, you should have not asked in a public forum .. we conveyed what we know .. not what is the Holy Gospel ..
> "


If you dont know the facts then stop giving wrong advice especially with so much confidence and arrogance. I never said that singapore govt is desperate for my 200k but I aint desperate to live there either....just exploring my options and I have much more than 200k to invest but Im not sure i would want to invest a lot in singapore, there is a serious lack of human rights in the country and lack of protection as well as lots of discrimination it seems....its not like the EU with strong laws and strong level of protection for everyone. I was shocked to see that on a tourist visa form for singapore they ask your religion - never saw that on any other visitor visa application forms and ive travelled extensively all over the world.


----------



## simonsays

Entrepreneur2013 said:


> If you dont know the facts then stop giving wrong advice especially with so much confidence and arrogance. I never said that singapore govt is desperate for my 200k but I aint desperate to live there either....just exploring my options and I have much more than 200k to invest but Im not sure i would want to invest a lot in singapore, there is a serious lack of human rights in the country and lack of protection as well as lots of discrimination it seems....its not like the EU with strong laws and strong level of protection for everyone. I was shocked to see that on a tourist visa form for singapore they ask your religion - never saw that on any other visitor visa application forms and ive travelled extensively all over the world.


Me ?? Arrogance ? Oh no. My apologies Sire .. don't send a hit squad for giving information in a public forum. for that matter if you wanted EXACT and PRECISE information, you should have engaged a company secretary and / or got paid legal advice, not on a public forum wher people come to ask 'comments' and 'opinions'

For that matter, with your excellent degree and all, i am sure you did your studies online at MOM site !!

I beg for your forgiveness, Sire !!

Funny that you should come on so strong about human rights in Singapore, asking for religion etc. Wait till you get a pass here, you have to declare you RACE for pass application.


----------



## AngelaHL

Hi Entrepreneur 2013

Singapore is a really great place to stay. It has been and always an immigrant country throughout history. I think it is a relatively good place where everyone are fine with one another (barring the occasional ranting).

It is interesting you are trying to secure an Entrepass, you may like to join us in our newly set up convenience store renovated for S$100k, situation near town. We have good traffic and within a month of sales has already reached sales of S$30k. We target sales of S$200k a month in the longer term. We are actually thinking of starting an e-delivery system too.

We are looking for people with a sense of ownership of the project.

If you are interested, let's get a good company to help with the application. 
You can contact me to discuss further.

Best Rgds
Angela






Entrepreneur2013 said:


> Thanks for all the replies above. I have a question - if i invest lets say 200,000 sgd cash in one or two franchises such as a fitness center or anything in food and wine, then would it really be so difficult to get residency? This will be a genuine business investment creating jobs and i am willing to work on it setting it up properly too, I want to do business and not retire but sadly doing business in my country is awful with all the corruption and filth, I am western educated and lived mostly out of India just recently had to move back and cant deal with the problems. I am also open to taking over an existing Singapore business, if i present a genuine business plan and have the cash ready to invest how difficult would it be then especially if i want to invest in one or two franchise businesses? I have several years of business experience in different countries and two masters degrees in business finance and marketing...sp proving my credentials wont be an issue either. I am looking for a safe stable and secure country to invest in and settle down, and at the moment only asia offers some stability.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


----------



## simonsays

AngelaHL said:


> It is interesting you are trying to secure an Entrepass, you may like to join us in our newly set up convenience store renovated for S$100k, situation near town. We have good traffic and within a month of sales has already reached sales of S$30k. We target sales of S$200k a month in the longer term. We are actually thinking of starting an e-delivery system too.


Hi Angela, 

happy to hear that you are willing to help !!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## AngelaHL

Hopefully it's a win win, tks


----------

